# Does that controller work for us?



## PMc (Jul 18, 2020)

Anybody know such a thing and if it may work with FreeBSD (amd64)?









						Quad-Port Gigabit Ethernetadapter Intel 4-PORT PRO/1000 PT PCIe-x4  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Quad-Port Gigabit Ethernetadapter Intel 4-PORT PRO/1000 PT PCIe-x4 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




I currently have a bunch of network connectors (for telephony etc) on PCI-X64 cards (which works in any PCI), but current boards don't have PCI anymore, so if this one works, it would be a cheap replacement just to be on the safe side.
From the mailinglists I don't get a real clue, they seem to consider it fiber, but here the description says RJ45, which would be copper (I certainly don't want fiber).


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 18, 2020)

Appears to be this https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...000-pt-quad-port-lp-server-adapter-brief.html that has two of these https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...ntel-82571eb-gigabit-ethernet-controller.html that's supported by this em(4)()


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes I have a few of those working on FreeBSD.
The PT series is getting kind of old.
I just bought some of these for cheap:








						Dell 4 Ports I350-T4 Ethernet Adapter 09YD6K 0X8DHT 0YD6K 0NWK2 0THGMP 0K9CR1  | eBay
					

Hi Profile.



					www.ebay.com
				



Quad Intel i350 NIC









						Silicom PE2G6I35CX 6 Port Copper Gigabit Ethernet for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Silicom PE2G6I35CX 6 Port Copper Gigabit Ethernet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



I wanted 6 ports for a new virt box and found these to work well with bhyve.


----------



## VladiBG (Jul 18, 2020)

*





						em(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				



*
According the man page of the driver it's supported.
*+o*     Intel PRO/1000    PT Quad    Port Server Adapter (82571)


----------



## PMc (Jul 19, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Silicom PE2G6I35CX 6 Port Copper Gigabit Ethernet for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Silicom PE2G6I35CX 6 Port Copper Gigabit Ethernet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Sixpack is spooky indeed. 

Okay, thank You, so there seems to be lots of not expensive PCIe stuff available.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 19, 2020)

The ID of the card is 8086:10bc. It's supported by FreeBSD >= 6.2 (sys/dev/e1000/if_em.c). See list of supported IDs.


----------



## PMc (Dec 12, 2020)

Got now a few of them. (People seem to throw them away now as 10G is available.)
But there are differences:

```
em3@pci0:4:0:1: class=0x020000 card=0x11bc108e chip=0x10bc8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 256(256) NS
                 link x4(x4) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 001517ffffdc84ca
```
This is the 82571 (mfd dec09), and it is a hottie (needs air moving). Didn't find a way to switch off unused ports.


```
igb1@pci0:2:0:1:        class=0x020000 card=0xa04c8086 chip=0x10c98086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit, vector masks 
    cap 11[70] = MSI-X supports 10 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x1c[0x0], PBA in map 0x1c[0x2000]
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(512) FLR NS
                 link x4(x4) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 90e2baffff7e80ac
    ecap 000e[150] = ARI 1
    ecap 0010[160] = SR-IOV 1 IOV disabled, Memory Space disabled, ARI disabled
                     0 VFs configured out of 8 supported
                     First VF RID Offset 0x0180, VF RID Stride 0x0002
                     VF Device ID 0x10ca
                     Page Sizes: 4096 (enabled), 8192, 65536, 262144, 1048576, 4194304
```
This is an 82576 (no mfd stamp on it), it is only 2-way, but definitely much more cool.

Then there is also 82580, and finally i350 (the newest, would cost more than 1€).


----------

